# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How To Post An Image

## Scott Tichenor

To post an image, it's really not much different here than the old forum. Just click the paperclip icon, and you'll receive a dialogue box with fields that allow you to attach images from your personal computer hard hard, or images residing on the web somewhere. See screen shot below showing the icon to click.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Scott - How do i find the above dialogue box ie.what do i 'click on' to open it up ?,
                                                                                                               Saska

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Good morning, Saska.

The screen capture in the first post is dialogue box you typed in just as you did to make your post in this thread. Above the area where you type--this is for Post Reply (not Quick Reply!)--is a series of icons. The paper clip represents attachment. Almost all of the icons used here are really similar to most software programs. Clicking the paper clip icon will open up a window that will allow you tools to attach a photo. I hope this helps.

----------


## danb

There's a "post quick reply" and "Go Advanced" on the default reply box- pick "Go Advanced" To see that paperclip icon in the edit box

----------


## JEStanek

The photo and attachment section still lets you link outside photos by clicking the little picture icon in quickpost or Go Advanced.  

Also, if you have already uploaded a photo in a previous thread the software won't let you re-upload it.  This saves on server space.  You will get an upload error message that shows what thread you loaded the picture into.  

Then you can go to that thread in a new tab or window, and get the photos location (right click copy location with Firefox or Right click properties and manually copy the location in IE).  Then use the picture icon to link to the previousy uploaded photo.

Jamie

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Houston - Looks like we (i) ,have a problem ! . When i click on 'Post Reply' to open up the dialogue
box,i get the box without the top & side icons. I do however, get the 8 icons shown at the bottom.
   I'll have a nosey around to see if i can fix it,but in the meantime,if you gents can think of anything,please let me know,
                                       Many thanks- Saska

----------


## danb

Here are the three steps you need to follow.

Step 1 is to click the "Go Advanced" button in your reply window


Step 2 is to click the paperclip icon here


Step 3 is to upload your images using browse buttons to select, upload to send to the cafe, and close the attachment window

----------


## groveland

I noticed in the old 'archived' threads, we lost images that reside on the web. In those old posts, there is a lot of good teaching material as linked images from other sites. Are there any plans to restore those links? Example: This tab is gone, and this image, etc.

Suggestions?

----------


## JEStanek

Groveland,

I saw the tab you linked above.  Confirmation is the Tune's name.  My linked images came over just fine (the ones I've reviewed).  Try again.  I'm using IE 6.0

Jamie

----------


## groveland

Thanks for checking, Jamie.  It's on my end.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

For the most part I try not to link to images on other websites. If a few years (or days) down the line the site that has the image changes we lose it for the future.

----------


## groveland

My site's been up in its present form for 6 years, and hopefully it's not going anywhere soon - That's where the links go to.  I hope to live to 120 and keep the site going. With any kind of luck, the current browser and web technologies will be obsolete long before I am.

 :Grin:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I had reason to visit the home of the young guy who built my PC yesterday, to pick up a new PC Mouse. 15 minutes prior to that,me & my wife had picked up a 4 month old abandoned kitten that we're taking in -  i don't suppose there were too many people who picked up a cat & a mouse in one morning.
   Right,here goes. My young PC building friend tried 3 different ways to see if he could get my 'image posting icons' displayed :-

1) Linux - using CENTOS 5.2 & Firefox 3.0.1
2) Windows XP with SP3 & IE 6.0.2 
3) Windows Vista with SP1 & IE 7.0.6

  Logging onto the 'Cafe (which won't now remember my password either) & going onto 'post reply'
didn't work on any of the systems -NO icons remains.
  Having done the above,i've satisfied myself that it's NOT my PC. The problem lies elsewhere.
I really am not too bothered about this,although at times posting an image helps illustrate a point raised. If it was REALLY neccessary,i could always contact a friend to post an image for me.
    Maybe there's a software boffin 'lurking' that could point to a solution - if not no problem,
                                                                                                                         Saska

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Quote: "i don't suppose there were too many people who picked up a cat & a mouse in one morning."  :Grin:  

Saska,
 I was having password issues that for some reason were linked to my birthdate having a missing month. I re-entered my information and now all seems well. 

Haven't tried actually posting an image in a post yet but posting in my profile has worked. Hope you find that boffin and dispose of it in a manner appropriate for such pests!

Cheers, 
Joel

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Joel - I was thinking of doing something very similar. I received my new 'password' (numeric) & of course changed it to my previously used one. I still have the 'new' one so i think i'll change it back,check all other bits & pieces & see how things shape up. Something obviously worked for you,
so i'll just check my personal CP. manythanks for the hint,
                                                                             Saska

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Nope !! - Nothing doing there (sighs),
                                                  Saska

----------


## JEStanek

Saska,

Have you followed Danb's bits below?  Clicking go advanced, then clip the paper clip, browse to the file and upload them?

You situation sounds weird and unique.  Clearly you are logged in as you can post and update your avatar.  Perhaps a PM to Dan to look at your settings may be in order.

Jamie




> Here are the three steps you need to follow.
> 
> Step 1 is to click the "Go Advanced" button in your reply window
> 
> 
> Step 2 is to click the paperclip icon here
> 
> 
> Step 3 is to upload your images using browse buttons to select, upload to send to the cafe, and close the attachment window

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Jamie - the whole point of my post was that i don't get ANY ICONS AT ALL to click on - nothing,nada,zilch !!!. The site won't even remember my password any more, no matter what sequence i use to try to get it to 'remember' me. All i get is a blank box,with NO icons at the top & NO 'smilies' on the R/H side.
    Trying the 3 different software systems on my friend's PC,which also failed to come up with the icons, has established that my own PC is not at fault. It means that i can no longer post any image of anything on this site,more of an inconvenience than a loss,as most of the images i've posted have been for the benefit/advice of other members - Ah well !!,
                                                                                              Saska
PS - I can't even post a 'screen shot' to show you exactly what i DO get.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Saska,
Forgive me if it seems like I am treating you like you are dense, that is not my intent but are you clicking the Go Advanced button? All the icons you are looking for should come up when you click that button.

----------


## acousticphd

I attempted to upload some images from my computer to a new thread today.  After executing "upload" and closing the dialog window, as DanB explains above, the dialog box popped back up with an error message saying that these files had been uploaded to past existing threads (which they had been, quite some time ago).  Is posting previously uploaded files something that cannot be done anymore, or do I just need to save a previously used image with a different name?

----------


## JEStanek

Jeff,

I encountered this earlier too.  Yes, the software prevents you from re-uploading the same file to preserve space (I'm assuming).  

What you do is click the link and you get along with the error message to get to the photo you posted before.  

Find the photo you uploaded before and then click it twice to get it to be alone on a new page or tab.  

Copy the URL of the photo when it is alone on a page.  Then paste that url in to your original reply that you were writing by clicking the insert image icon (looks like a mountain with sun) instead of the paperclip.

Let me know if this doesn't work for you, it should - I may have not been crystal clear.

Jamie

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Bill - No,i'm just not getting what i should be getting in the way of the message box icons. I just get a plain,iconless (apart from the eight below it) square box,with the 'go advanced' box,which in my case cannot be used to attach an image,as the 'paper clip' icon,along with the rest of the other icons & 'smilies',has gone walkabout,as they say in Oz,
                                                                                Saska

----------


## Keith Erickson

I've been having trouble.  When I upload pics..........I do not get any type of confirmation that something is being uploaded.  I have to guess.   30 min later I got a pic uploaded.  

I;m going to guess that I'm doing something wrong...........would someone be able to explain how this process works step by step?

Thanks,

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

EUREKA !!!!!! - I received an e-mail that from Jamie Stanek that i read this morning saying that 
he thought that Dan & Mike (i assume messrs. Beimborn & Edgerton) had solved the problem i've been having. I also received an e-mail from another UK 'Cafe member,Brendan Ashbrook (aka Uncle Choppy on here) advising me of the 'solution' & outlining the steps to take :-
CP > Settings & Options > Edit Options > Misc.Options > Select - 'Standard Editor - Extra Formatting Controls'  & select 'save'.
    Having followed the path thro.,i found that 'Standard Editor.... etc.' was already selected. Nevertheless,i selected 'save' & when i returned to the 'Quick Reply' box  ALL MY ICONS showed up,
having been AWOL for the past week - boy, are they in for some trouble,
                                                                                                 Saska

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'm posting this separately from my previous post,to thank the people on here,who,knowing that i was having a problem with my image posting,have worked to resolve the problem. So, to Jamie Stanek,Dan B., Mike Edgerton
& my friend Brendan Ashbrook in the UK,& the folks on here who offered their own bits of help,i say thank you all very much indeed for your help & advice in getting this problem resolved,
                                          Gratefully - Ivan Kelsall (Saska)  :Grin:

----------


## Keith Erickson

Saska,  I followed your instruction and it seems to have worked!!!   Thank you for all of your assistance!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Keith - Glad to have been of help (however indirect). The work that Jamie,Dan & Mike put in only proves just how much they care about the 'Cafe & it's members. No half measures with those guys,you get the 'real deal',a rarity these days,
                                                                Saska

----------


## man dough nollij

> Also, if you have already uploaded a photo in a previous thread the software won't let you re-upload it.  This saves on server space.  You will get an upload error message that shows what thread you loaded the picture into.  
> Jamie


This is really strange. I tried to use a picture that I had posted to a previous thread. I couldn't find that picture again, so I saved it from the Cafe onto my PC, and changed the name. When I tried to post it to the new thread, the forum software knew it already had that picture, even with a different name! 

I went back to where the original picture was, right clicked on it, and copied the properties. Went back to the new thread and posted the link to the pic. Now it put a thumbnail on my post, but it's not "enlargeable". 

Anyone figure out how to do this? There is a wealth of useful photos on old threads-- it seems like there should be a way we can link to them from more than one thread. It wouldn't take any extra server space, since the pic is only in one place.  :Confused:

----------


## man dough nollij

I found out a little more about this: if you go to an image in a previous post, expand the thumbnail to big size, copy its properties, and link to that in the new post, it will work, but it doesn't do the thumbnail thing.

Here's the original thread, and here's the new thread  with the linked image.

----------


## Bill Snyder

:Whistling:  What happened to Scott's post?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

In the past i have attached an image of an Allen tailpiece to a post. Recently i attached 2 images (the same ones) of Allen tailpieces to another post - no problem. Today,i tried to attach an image of an Intelli IPM-100 Tuner to a post & failed,presumably because i'd used it before. But if i've been able to use the Allen images twice,why not the Intelli image ???,very puzzling,
                                                                                                        Saska

----------


## BobMcC

I've uploaded the image. How do I get it as an avatar? I have Safari 4.0.4
Thanks,
Bob

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Avatar sizes are 100 x 100 pixels. Since this is rectangular how about I edit and add it for you this time. You can change it or removed it in the future through your User CP (Control Panel) here under the "Edit Avatar" section.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I see you've figured it out. Here's a different version of that. Just right-click, download to your desktop and upload are your avatar if you wish.

----------


## delsbrother

How do you get thumbnails?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

When images are uploaded to the server for a post, it does this for you on the fly. You don't have to do anything. When the image resides on another server (non mandolincafe.com address) and you provide the instructions for it to be displayed here, it doesn't provide a thumbnail.

----------


## Ray(T)

Couldn't find a paperclip with either "Go Advanced" or "Post Reply" - I've followed Ivan's solution and have a paperclip with this post but not with the original post I was trying to attach an image to - (within Social Groups) - yes, I've been out and reloaded. Any ideas? Using Safari by the way.
Ray

Edit - neither does it work with Firefox

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Uploading of images isn't a supported function for Social Groups. You can link to existing pictures anywhere, just not upload them. This is part of the design of the software, not a purposeful decision. I don't necessarily support this decision, but I understand why it's this way as a developer.

----------


## Ray(T)

Scott, I don't like to disagree but others seem to have been able to upload images to the post in question - http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/gr...scussionid=976
Ray

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Those haven't been uploaded via the Social Group. Those either reside outside of this site on other servers on the web, or they were uploaded in the main forum and linked to using the image link fuction, or linked to a user's personal image album space. Difference in wording, really. The fact remains that you can't perform the act of uploading (transferring an image from your personal computer to the forum) inside Social Groups because it's a part of the software design.

----------


## JEStanek

Here are some instructions on posting a photo/file/mp3 from your computer using the new version of the forum software.

If the images on your computer are xxxxx.psd (or any format other than JPG) they need to be saved as xxxx.jpg files. To do this open Photoshop or your image editor and Save As then change the format of the image to JPEG in the drop down list under the filename.

Then on the Café navigate to your thread and select Go Advanced and compose your post. To attach photos/files from your PC (the jpg files you created above) click on the paper clip. This will open a pop up window so be sure your browser allows for that (many browsers block pop ups as they are often for annoying internet ads).

1) Then click Add Files (near the upper right of the pop up) this will change how the pop up looks.
2) Then click Select Files, this will open the browser window for you to navigate to where the jpg files are on your computer. You can select one or several files (for several hold down the Ctrl key while clicking on the file names. Then click OK.
3) Files are selected but not yet uploaded. Next click Upload. This will upload them to the Café server for storage.
4) Then you need to click Insert Attachments to close the loop. Your files are now part of your post. If you scroll down the screen below the post, you can see a section called Manage Attachments and the files/photos/mp3s that will be attached to your post are displayed there. If they aren't there, repeat steps 1-4.

Hope this helps, 

Jamie

----------


## Bruce Clausen

This isn't quite working for me, Jamie.  I get to where I click Upload Files, then after a pause I get a red exclamation point and the list shows Files: 0, with the name of the files I tried to upload still showing on the list.  My files are photos with .jpg extension. Any idea what's going wrong?  Thanks for help.

BC

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Jamie:  Problem solved. I've now tried the process successfully on another computer, so I take it the issue was "local". 

BC

----------

